# Photoshop help Night shots



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I seem to remember some posts here about how to make night pictures look better using a photoshop filter. If I'm not mistaken I believe the post was from Ghostess. 

Could anyone point me in the right direction to either the thread or the technique .


----------

